# Why does it sound different?



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Some days my system sounds like a million bucks, other days it just sounds sad....

Now, my theory is that some days you are just in a more receptive mood, you choose music that suits your mood better, and you are just more relaxed and able to enjoy it more.

Still, it makes me wonder if there might be an actual, physical reason for the difference in enjoyment?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Some people may laugh when I say this but environmental conditions can change how you hear including air pressure or temperature and humidity.
Sometimes even how you sit can make a difference if you ran room correction with very tight mic position locations or to wide.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Some people may laugh when I say this but environmental conditions can change how you hear including air pressure or temperature and humidity.
> Sometimes even how you sit can make a difference if you ran room correction with very tight mic position locations or to wide.


Now I'm curious as to which seasons provide optimal conditions for maximized performance?


----------



## Audiofan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Time of day, allergies,mood, lighting temperature a freshly turned on setup and also power conditions ( refer back to time of day) sometimes it takes me a good 30-45 mins to get engaged in a listening session but once there, its all about selecting the right music for the mood :T


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Clean ears and blood sugar levels obviously must make a difference, especially the former.


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

alcohol definitely makes a difference too but all the above will in my experience


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Make a note of what you are listening too and in what format and then again when it doesn't sound good. See if that makes a difference.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

atledreier said:


> Some days my system sounds like a million bucks, other days it just sounds sad..


I can totally relate!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm the same the way and ill sit in 10 different spots to see where it sounds the best... My wife thinks I'm crazy because she doesn't understand..everything to her sounds great? Lol


----------



## theater (Jun 28, 2013)

maybe there is something related to the whether, did you play the same music all the time


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

selden said:


> Clean ears


That makes the biggest difference for me..lddude: Sometimes you don't even notice that your ears are partly blocked until you yawn..and then the whole sound comes alive!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

All the above, environmental, physical, emotional, sound exposure over previous minutes and hours. Humidity definitely makes a big difference, central AC or a dehumidifier during humid months can really help.

The first time I flushed the gunk out of my ears I felt like a bat for about 1/2 hour, I could hear HF sounds like the HF hissing of bubbles from the aerator in a fish tank, the HF component of all kinds of sounds seemed new - it was delightful until the ears got bored with it, then it all became the new norm and unnoticed. Now I flush the ears every few months, but it never as thrilling as the first time. Maybe if I let them clog up for a few years...


----------



## ShawnMc (Sep 4, 2009)

AudiocRaver said:


> All the above, environmental, physical, emotional, sound exposure over previous minutes and hours. Humidity definitely makes a big difference, central AC or a dehumidifier during humid months can really help.
> 
> The first time I flushed the gunk out of my ears I felt like a bat for about 1/2 hour, I could hear HF sounds like the HF hissing of bubbles from the aerator in a fish tank, the HF component of all kinds of sounds seemed new - it was delightful until the ears got bored with it, then it all became the new norm and unnoticed. Now I flush the ears every few months, but it never as thrilling as the first time. Maybe if I let them clog up for a few years...


How are you flushing your ears out?

A friend of mine is an ENT doc and I've considered having him 'professionally' cleaning my ears. I haven't done it yet though.


----------

